# Disappearing Betta



## KarenC65 (Oct 24, 2013)

When I woke up this morning my betta Sampson is missing. He is housed in a (Minibow) aquarium with just feeding slots on top. I even checked to see if the cats' paws fit through the slots - they don't! The tank is not that big.....where did he go? Is there such a thing as spontaneous fish combustion? I have looked all around including the filter and hood and moved his decoration. He was in there alone...... 
I am so sad.....and befuddled! Any ideas?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Bettas can jump pretty accurately. Are you sure he's not stuck under a decoration? Sometimes I think my deltatail is missing from his 3g but he just stops moving and I can't detect him.


----------



## KarenC65 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes I knew that bettas could jump but I did not know how accurately. Unfortunately, I just found him. He was, in fact, stuck in the filter. He must have swam into it this morning while the filter was turned off and got stuck under the filter pad. I am so upset, actually sick to my stomach and want to cry! Is is wrong to want to try and replace him right away? I know I need to get the tank clean and let it sit for a day or two. I will do this while I am in mourning.


----------



## Zitha (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry for your loss 
It's not wrong to get a new one, if you feel up to it.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Awe no, karenc65 i'm so sorry! Poor little guy! I agree with zitha that it's not wrong to want to get a new fish right way, but Sampson couldn't be "replaced", he shall live on in memory =) Maybe get another fish that resembles him and name him Sampson 2.0, or Sampson Squared, or Sampson the Second! =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss! Unfortunately these things happen. There is no reason you can't get another one if you want to.


----------



## KarenC65 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thanks all!*

I just found this site this morning and it is so nice to have folks that understand that I am really feeling a loss.......he was not "just a fish"! Thanks for your support and I do plan on getting another one this weekend....so I will be back after I pick my new one!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

so sorry! I would go get another one....rescue a new guy in Sampson's memory!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Sampson. It's very difficult to loose a betta and he will be greatly missed. But the way I think of it is that Sampson wouldn't want you to be sad forever and never rescue another betta. I realize I'm applying human emotions to a betta, but I like to think that my departed bettas would want me to rescue another like I rescued them.


----------

